# Wee Little Talker



## Ktays (May 13, 2017)

Hi all,
Decided to build a talking skull using the Wee Little Talker board from haunt hackers. It's my second one and everything works well on it with the exception of the lip-sync option. I've shifted the audio jumper to positions 2 and 3 as the instructions indicate and also tried a variety of microphones without success.


I've added a speaker to the speaker terminal and the mic to JACK2/audio out as indicated, but no movement of the servo. 



I also tried removing the two other audio jumpers on pins 5-6, 7-8 as was in a previous version of the instructions without luck. 



Anyone had success with that feature of the board? Any suggestions?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

You'll probably have more success getting a response if you post this question to the Haunt Hackers Product Support page on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/groups/HauntHackers


----------



## Ktays (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion. I don't have a Facebook account and figured I would try my luck on the forum before going to the support page. Surprisingly I've managed to get by without Facebook until now. Shocking I know, but will make my way to the support forum. 



It is a fantastic board and I also have the Banshee jr ready to build. I figured since I'm working from home and on Zoom for many hours of the day, what a better way to spice on the meeting but have a talking skull as my stand in. Great use for a Halloween prop during the year.



Thanks again.


----------



## ViennaMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Ktays said:


> I figured since I'm working from home and on Zoom for many hours of the day, what a better way to spice on the meeting but have a talking skull as my stand in.


 I love it! I'm working on my own Raspberry Pi based audio servo controller this month. Right now it only plays stored files, but microphone input is 2nd or 3rd on the to do list. I may need to bump it up the features priority list so I can try this!


----------

